# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Das "Family & Oldies"-Forum >  Studienbeginn mit 38 - Rentenfrage

## Snappy01

Guten Tag,

sehr hoffe ich, dass ich(m, 37 Jahre) mit meinem Thema niemanden vergraule, da mir bewut ist, dass ja schon einige Threads zu diesem Thema existieren. Daher mchte ich mich mit meinem Anliegen primr auf nur eine Problematik konzentrieren.

Sollte ich mit 38 Jahren das Medizinstudium noch beginnen, so werde ich frhestens mit 44 fertig, plus evtl. ca. 1,5 Jahre Verlngerung, falls ich Scheine etc. beim ersten Mal nicht bestehe. 

Als Assistenzarzt wrde ich somit mit 44/45 starten und als Facharzt mit 50 wohl.

Realistisch angenommen ich wrde aufgrund meines hohen Einstiegsalters fr eine klassische Karriere in der Klinik zu alt sein und bis zum Ausscheiden aus dem Beruf keine OA-Stelle mehr bekommen, also in der Klinik stets als Facharzt ttig sein, ist es berhaupt mglich, dass ich bezglich des rztlichen Versorgungswerkes(anstelle der gesetzlichen Rentenversicherung) mit dem Gehalt whrend der Facharztausbildung und dann als Facharzt in der Klinik bis zum sagen wir mal 65. Lebensjahr(also innerhalb von 15 Jahren) soviel zurcklegen bzw. einzahlen kann, dass ich eine Rente bekomme, von der ich auch nach dem Ausscheiden aus dem Beruf einigermaen leben kann?
PS: Chirurgische Fche scheiden fr mich wohl aus. Eher Radiologie oder Psychiatrie/Neurologie.

Sehr hoffe ich auf ernstgemeinte und konstruktive Antworten. Vielen Dank dafr, wenn mir jdn weiterhelfen kann.

----------


## DrSkywalker

Was hast du vorher gemacht? 

Hast du in deinen 37. Lebensjahren schon viel Kapital anhufen knnen?

Wie willst du dein Studium finanzieren? 

Wie ist dein aktueller Lebensstandard? 

Wie sind deine Lebensumstnde? 

Was ist deine Motivation, nochmal in diesem Alter Medizin studieren? 

Du wirst schon durchkommen, auch im Rentenalter irgendwie, deine Planung ist jedoch sehr unorthodox.

Du hast nur ein Leben, wenn du Angst davor hast, dass du am Ende unzufrieden bist, weil du nicht doch den weien Kittel tragen durftest, dann studiere Medizin. 

Meine persnlich Meinung allerdings: Lass es!

----------


## Snappy01

Hallo bobbydigital,

danke fr Deine Antwort bzw. mehr fr Deine Fragen ber Fragen,

Nein, kein Kapital angehuft.

Studium wrde sich wohl finanzieren lassen.

Whrend des Studiums werde ich berleben knnen.

Meine Lebensumstnde sind etwas sehr kompliziert; daher habe ich mein Anliegen erstmal auf diese eine, fr mich sehr wichtige Frage beschrnkt, da ich viele hier ja nicht langweilen mchte und es auch sehr intim werden wrd etc. zunchst.

Meine Motivation ist folgende: Drehe mich seit Jahre irgendwie im Kreis. Es gibt zwar einige Dinge, die mich bisher etwas Abstand nehmen lieen von der Medizin, aber weg komme ich davon nicht irgendwie.

"Du wirst schon durchkommen, auch im Rentenalter irgendwie, deine Planung ist jedoch sehr unorthodox."
Was genau meinst du mit dieser Aussage?

"Meine persnlich Meinung allerdings: Lass es!"
Wie kommst Du zu diesem Ergebnis?

Leider ist meine Frage ja eigentlich noch offen.

----------


## Relaxometrie

Deine ans Forum gestellte Hauptfrage ist die nach der erreichbaren Rentenhhe beim rztlichen Versorgungswerk. Ruf doch einfach mal bei einem (oder mehreren, dann hast Du direkt Vergleiche) der vielen Versorgungswerke an und stelle die Frage. Die dortigen Berater habe ich bisher als sehr kompetent und hilfsbereit erfahren und es sollte fr sie einfach sein, Deine Frage zu beantworten.

----------


## Herzkasperl

> Deine ans Forum gestellte Hauptfrage ist die nach der erreichbaren Rentenhhe beim rztlichen Versorgungswerk. Ruf doch einfach mal bei einem (oder mehreren, dann hast Du direkt Vergleiche) der vielen Versorgungswerke an und stelle die Frage. Die dortigen Berater habe ich bisher als sehr kompetent und hilfsbereit erfahren und es sollte fr sie einfach sein, Deine Frage zu beantworten.


Das mit dem Versorgungswerk lsst sich selbst herausfinden, die Verrentungstabellen sind ffentlich im Netz einsehbar, zumindest in Bayern. 

Ich kann Dir das Ergebnis aber auch vorwegnehmen: Versorgungswerke funktionieren zum Groteil kapitalgedeckt mit der Folge, dass Einzahlungen in jungen Jahren viel, Einzahlungen ab 50 weitaus weniger bringen. Das kann so weit gehen, dass man bei etwa 60 aus der BfA mehr bekommen wrde als aus dem Versorgungswerk (bei gleichen Einzahlungen).... 

Wenn Du mit 46 anfngst einzuzahlen, kommst Du mit FA-Gehalt vermutlich auf deutlich unter 1000.- Rentenanspruch bis 67. 

Die Antwort auf die Ursprungsfrage lautet also: NEIN.

Woher ich das weiss? Als mein Berufsstand in ein Versorgungswerk eingetreten ist und ich hoppladihopp Zwangsmitglied wurde, hab ich damit ausfhrlich auseinandergesetzt.

----------


## seeme

Hallo Snappy01, 

Du wrdest ja auch schon als Assistenzarzt einzahlen - also 20 Jahre und nicht 15. 
Relaxometrie hat es schon richtig gesagt - Dein zustndiges Versorgungswerk knnte Dir am besten Auskunft geben. 

Ein paar Gedanken dazu von mir. 

Es wird auch jedem Arzt der ab 26 einzahlt geraten zustzlich Privat vorzusorgen. Ich habe eben mal in die Statistik bei der Thringer rzteversorgung reingesehen - die Durchschnittliche Rentenhhe betrgt hier ca. 1200 Euro. Also auch nicht so viel wenn mann sein Leben lang eingezahlt hat. 
Selber vorsorgen ist die Devise - und das kann man in 20 Jahren glaube ich schon noch. 
Davon unabhngig wissen wir alle nicht wie lange wir arbeiten werden, und ob die 65 bei den rzten bleibt ist auch ungewiss. 
Und damit sind wir auch gleich beim Nchten Punkt. 
Fr all die 20 jhrigen sind wir ber 30 dem Tod scheinbar schon nher als dem Leben. 
Ich dachte mit 25 Jahren auch das mit 30 alles perfekt und in trockenen Tchern sein muss - das das nicht so ist merkt man erst wenn man die 30 durchbrochen hat. Und wenn ich das schon hre "in diesem Altern noch studieren"
Es liegen jetzt noch 28 und nach einem Mglichen Studium noch 22 Jahre Arbeitszeit vor Dir - Die musst Du irgendwie rumbringen. Und wenn es Medizin sein soll dann versuch es. Wenn Du es nicht versuchst wirst Du es mit 50 bereuen. 

Die Schwierigkeit wird sein das Studium zu schaffen - dazu habe ich hier im Forum die letzen Tage einen klugen Beitrag gelesen - ging dabei um Familie, Kinder und Studium:

Wer in seinem Leben bis jetzt nix auf die Reihe gebracht hat wird sich auch mit dem Medizinstudium schwer tun/es nicht schaffen. Wer aber bis jetzt alles was er wollte auf die Reihe bekommen hat, weil er genug Selbstdisziplin, Willen und Ausdauer hat - warum sollte der nicht mit 37 Jahren, oder mit Kindern/Familie nochmal Studieren. 
Aber eins ist das Studium sicher nicht - einfach...

Ich wnsche Dir alles Gute - und zieh es einfach Durch!

----------


## Herzkasperl

EDIT: Ich nehme das teilweise zurck - ein Nachsehen in den Rechtsgrundlagen der rzteversorgung in Bayern ergab fr mich auf den ersten Blick kein klares Bild... Also doch anrufen! Im Ergebnis drfte sich aber nicht viel ndern: Fr 20 Jahre Einzahlen wird man nicht mehr als 1000.- bekommen, eher darunter, und von Verzinsungen profitiert man einfach nicht mehr oder nur unwesentlich.

Allgemein erscheint mir der Versuch, mit 46 anzufangen Rente aufzubauen ohnehin etwas gewagt: Nur weil jetzt die Situation fr Mediziner gut ist, muss das ja in 10 Jahren nicht auch so sein. Da wrde ich nicht drauf bauen. Wenn Du also bis jetzt noch nicht viel Rentenansprche hast, dann wird es aus meiner Sicht hchste Eisenbahn. Ich plane mein Studium jetzt z.B. so, dass ich nebenher den Hchstsatz in mein Versorgungswerk + priv. Versicherungen (insg. mit KK 1500/Monat) einzahle, eben weil ich nicht durch diese Aktionen meine Rente verhageln will.

----------


## ernieundbert123

> Allgemein erscheint mir der Versuch, mit 46 anzufangen Rente aufzubauen ohnehin etwas gewagt


Hi,

das denke ich auch. @ TE: Hast Du denn bisher nix eingezahlt?
Ich habe das Studium mit 35 begonnen, vorher ganz ordentlich eingezahlt und tue das mit Halbtagsstelle immer noch. Und natrlich private Vorsorge.
Ich denke, sonst htte ich wohl nicht begonnen ...

Obwohl, wenn Du so oder so erst jetzt beginnen wrdest, in die Rentenkasse einzuzahlen, httest Du wahrscheinlich am Ende auch nicht mehr, als wenn Du als Assistenzarzt damit beginnst.

Alles Gute!

----------


## Snappy01

Vielen Dank fr Eure zahlreichen Antworten und Anregungen.

Ja, ich beziehe mich eindeutig darauf, dass ich die Rente erst mit dem Assistenzarztgehalt erarbeiten kann.

Nach meinen Recherchen verdient man als Assistensarzt, also schon whrend der FA-Ausbildung so 2000 bis 2500 nette, aber davon die allgemeinen Lebenskosten zu finanzieren, auch mal Urlaub etc, und dann noch davon gesetzliche Rente und/oder Versorgungswerk und wie soll dann noch die private Vorsorge zustzlich funktionieren. Hatte so fr mich gedacht, dass das Einzahlen in das Versorungswerk reichen wrde, wobei ich ja noch nicht wei, wie viel im Monat ich einzahlen knnte tatschlich.

Das hrt sich jetzt alles nicht so gut an. Bliebe nur noch die Hoffnung wohl, im Gesundheitsamt verbeamtet zu werden, aber ob man dafr dann nicht evtl. zu alt ist?

----------


## Kandra

Naja mal ganz ehrlich. Da musst du dich schon entscheiden was du willst. Wenn dir die Entscheidung zwischen Urlaub und in der Rente nicht auf Sozialhilfeniveau leben wirklich schwer fllt, dann wrde ich mir das Ganze wirklich nochmal berlegen. 
Was hast du denn die letzten 20 Jahre getrieben?

Fr ne Verbeamtung auf Lebenszeit bist du zu alt. Das geht bis maximal 37 wenn mich nicht alles irrt.

----------


## Herzkasperl

Es macht bei der privaten Vorsorge doch einen ganz erheblichen Unterschied ob Du mit 38 oder 45 das Einzahlen anfngst.... Ich hab mit 30 angefangen, war auch schon etwas spt. Aber bei Verzinsungen von etwa 4% p.a. macht das durchaus einen Unterschied zwischen 38 und 46 - zumal man ja auch insgesamt mehr einzahlt, weil man 7 Jahre lnger einzahlt. 

Und wie gesagt, die Vorteile des Versorgungswerkes egalisieren sich um so nher man dem Rentenalter kommt oder knnen sogar in Nachteile gg. der gesetzlichen, Umalge-fiananzierten Rente umkippen.

----------


## Feuerblick

Nein, das reine Einzahlen ins Versorgungswerk wird nicht reichen, um im Rentenalter einen einigermaen vernnftigen Standard zu behalten. Grob gerechnet liegst du bei deinem Eintrittsalter sicherlich deutlich unter 1000 Euronen, d.h. auer Miete fr eine eher kleine Wohnung und Nebenkosten drfte nicht mehr allzuviel drin sein, wenn du dich alleine aufs Versorgungswerk verlsst. Insofern mssen von den 2500 oder 3000 Euronen (Grundgehalt plus Dienste) auch noch einige Euro in eine private Vorsorge flieen.  :Nixweiss:   Es sei denn, du mchtest im Alter in eine deutlich kleinere Wohnung ziehen und auf Reisen, Freizeitaktivitten etc. verzichten.
Wie kann man mit Mitte/Ende 30 noch nichts in eine Rentenkasse eingezahlt haben? Was hast du die letzten 15 Jahre getan? Der oben schon erwhnte Satz in Bezug auf das bisherige Leben und die Aussicht, das Medizinstudium erfolgreich zu bewltigen, ist ganz sicher nicht falsch... Insofern solltest du also deine Ausgangssituation mit in Betracht ziehen  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Snappy01

Nun ja, etwas Urlaub solte ja schon drin sein, bei einer Erwerbsttigkeit. Aber ich merke, dass meine Eingangsfrage nicht leicht zu beantworten ist bzw. dass durch den spten Studienstart trotz recht guter Verdienstmglichkeiten und sehr guten Berufsaussichten ein rentieren im engeren Sinne schwer sein drfte, trotz Motivation.

----------


## Feuerblick

Urlaub IST drin - auch mit zustzlicher privater Vorsorge (vor kurzem erst fr mich selbst durchgerechnet), aber eben keine groen Luxusreisen und auch nicht viermal im Jahr. Trotzdem wirst du in deinem Alter damit auf keinen grnen (Renten-)Zweig kommen. Also lieber jetzt deinen erlernten Beruf (sofern ein solcher vorhanden ist) ausben und nicht noch sechs oder sieben Jahre gar nichts einzahlen... Selbstverwirklichung ist toll, ehrlich, aber man muss schon abwgen, ob man sich auf lange Sicht damit einen Gefallen tut.

----------


## Snappy01

Also verstehe ich es richtig, dass trotz zustzlicher privater Vorsorge, soweit sie mglich wre dann dennoch das Rentenalter sich fr mich schwierig gestalten wrde....., trotz guter Verdienst und Berufsaussichten.

----------


## Feuerblick

Wie gesagt: Bei sptem Beginn der Einzahlungen kommt natrlich auch am Ende weniger raus. Wenn du damit leben kannst, in einer kleinen Wohnung zu wohnen und als Rentner keine groen Sprnge zu machen (im Vergleich zu dem, was du dir als Erwerbsttiger leisten konntest), dann wre es kein Thema...

----------


## Thomas24

> Nun ja, etwas Urlaub solte ja schon drin sein, bei einer Erwerbsttigkeit. Aber ich merke, dass meine Eingangsfrage nicht leicht zu beantworten ist bzw. dass durch den spten Studienstart trotz recht guter Verdienstmglichkeiten und sehr guten Berufsaussichten ein rentieren im engeren Sinne schwer sein drfte, trotz Motivation.


Was hat denn deine Motivation mit der Rendite zu tun? :was ist das...?: 

Deine Eingangsfrage ist wie folgt zu beantworten: 
Wie soll dein Lebensstandard aussehen und wie viel Zeit bleibt dir noch brig, um das notwendige Kapital anhufen zu knnen?

Also: deinen monatlichen Kapitalbedarf ermitteln (Miete, Lebenshaltungskosten etc.) und die voraussichtliche Rentenbezugsdauer nach Ausscheidem aus dem Berufsleben (also ca 20 Jahre) bercksichtigen, nebst Inflation.  Wenn du deinen Kapitalbedarf ermittelt hast, kannst du errechnen, wie viel Geld du pro Zeiteinheit aufwenden musst, um dein Ziel zu erreichen- kein Hexenwerk. Zur Not das Versorgungswerk anrufen oder einen unabhngigen Finanberater befragen.

In deinem Fall: Studienbeginn mit 38, Einzahlungen in das Versorgungswerk ab 44, ca. 23 Jahre lang Beitrge einzuzahlen, dann 20 Jahre Bezug von Rentenleistungen aus dem Versorgungswerk... das werden entweder eher kleine Brtchen, oder du musst zeitig anfangen zustzlich erheblich mehr Geld privat in deine Altersvorsorge investieren. Time is money-

----------


## Herzkasperl

> Also verstehe ich es richtig, dass trotz zustzlicher privater Vorsorge, soweit sie mglich wre dann dennoch das Rentenalter sich fr mich schwierig gestalten wrde....., trotz guter Verdienst und Berufsaussichten.


Jetzt bertreib es mal nicht - 2500 netto ist bei den Arbeitsbedingungen kein guter Verdienst und wie die Berufsaussichten in 10 Jahren sind kann Dir niemand vorhersagen.

----------


## Feuerblick

2500 netto incl. Dienste ist ja schon in der Assistenzzeit eher niedrig.... Von 3000 netto kann man schon mal ausgehen, ohne sich in Sachen Dienste allzu fertig zu machen. Und als Facharzt jenseits der Klinik kommt man in der Regel auch noch besser raus.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Herzkasperl

> In deinem Fall: Studienbeginn mit 38, Einzahlungen in das Versorgungswerk ab 44, ca. 23 Jahre lang Beitrge einzuzahlen, dann 20 Jahre Bezug von Rentenleistungen aus dem Versorgungswerk... das werden entweder eher kleine Brtchen, oder du musst zeitig anfangen zustzlich erheblich mehr Geld privat in deine Altersvorsorge investieren. Time is money-


Wenn Du davon ausgehst, dass die Wertsteigerung Deiner Renten-Geldanlage die Inflation ausgleicht, musst Du in diesem Fall jeden Monat das einzahlen, was Du spter haben mchtest - vor Steuern wg. nachgelagerter Besteuerung. Das drften dann gut und gerne 2500 sein - jeden Monat! Ich zahle etwa 1300 in Rentenkassen ein pro Monat und hoffe damit nach 35-40 Jahren Beitragszahlerei auf 2600+Inflationausgleich.... 

Ich verstehe das einfach nicht: Es gibt doch genug Jobs, bei denen man 2500 netto verdient, ohne dass man vorher >6 Jahre fast ohne Verdienst und mit hohem Lernaufwand dasteht... Aber gut, vll. verstehe ich das auch nur aus meiner persnlichen Situation heraus nicht. :Nixweiss:

----------


## seeme

scheinbar hast Du aber bis jetzt auch keinen Pfennig einbezahlt - Du fngt also in jeden Fall sehr spt damit an - was machst Du denn wenn Du nicht Medizin studierst? Was ich da so raushre sieht das auch nicht so rosig aus - also was ist es dann fr eine Alternative -
Mir kommt es so vor als ob Du die letzten 37 Jahre die Rente vllig verpennt hast und nun gedacht hast als Arzt kannst Du in 20 Jahren Deine Altersvorsorge retten - das kannst Du nicht - aber mit jeden anderen Job auch nicht mit dem Du erst jetzt anfngst

----------


## Snappy01

Verpennt ist nicht richtig. Wie schon eingangs erwhnt leigt es an anderen Umstnden, die es aber hier sehr intim werden lassen, was ich eigentlich so nicht wollte.

Viele andere Berufe, wo man 2500 netto Verdient? Klingt fr mich etwas weltfremd jetzt....

----------


## McDbel

> Ich zahle etwa 1300 in Rentenkassen ein pro Monat


...und den ganz normalen anderen Wahnsinn, wie Miete, Nahrung etc. zahlst du auch aus eigener Tasche und gehst dabei noch ganz entspannt nebenbei Medizin studieren??  :Aufgepasst!: 

Das nenn ich doch mal nen anstndig bezahlten Nebenjob...so muss das sein!  :Oh nee...: 

@Threadersteller: Du wirst dich wohl einfach entscheiden mssen, ob du im hier und jetzt leben mchtest, also mit allem was du gerne machst (incl. Medizinstudium) und spter dann evtl. einfach nur ein "normales" Auskommen hast...oder du gehst ab sofort kein Risiko mehr ein und tust weiterhin das, was du auch immer tust (ich hoffe, irgendwas wirds ja wohl sein  :Nixweiss: ) und hast dafr ein bisschen mehr nachher im Alter, sofern du denn auch hoffentlich! ein akzeptables Alter erreichst.... :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Relaxometrie

> Verpennt ist nicht richtig. Wie schon eingangs erwhnt leigt es an anderen Umstnden, die es aber hier sehr intim werden lassen, was ich eigentlich so nicht wollte.


Es ist uns ja auch vllig egal, was Du bisher gemacht hast. Nur solltest Du Dir ehrlich beantworten, ob Du aus den Umstnden, die Dich bisher nichts in die Rente einzahlen lassen haben, und aus denen heraus Du bisher noch keine Ausbildung gemacht hast (klingt zumindest so......oder liegt eine abgeschlossenen Berufsausbildung vor?) weitgehend heraus bist, oder ob Du noch mitten im Chaos steckst? Kinder? Alleinerziehend? Oder nur fr Dich selbst verantwortlich? Ich habe im Studium so manchen lteren Kommilitonen erlebt (sowohl mnnlich, als auch weiblich), der das "Lebenschaos" im Studium weiterhin nie verlassen hat und das Studium nach vielen vielen Semestern geschmissen hat. 
Insofern solltest Du Dir zumindest ehrlich berlegen, ob Du Dich konzentriert dem Studium widmen kannst, oder ob es nicht doch sinnvoller wre, eine krzere Ausbildung zu machen, die dann aber auch erfolgreich beendet wird. 
Was bzgl. der Rente lohnender ist, ist natrlich ein Rechenexempel: 
Jetzt eine schnellere Ausbildung abschlieen mit der Aussicht auf einen eventuell geringeren Verdienst und eine geringere Rente 
vs
Weitere ca. 8 Jahre (noch hast Du ja keinen Studienplatz) ohne jegliche Einzahlung in eins der Rentensysteme und dann eventuell eine etwas hhere Rente, weil Du mehr einzahlst, als Du es in einem anderen Beruf machen wrdest. 

Mich wrde die Aussicht auf weitere 8-10 Jahre Nichteinzahlen nervs machen.

----------


## Herzkasperl

> ...und den ganz normalen anderen Wahnsinn, wie Miete, Nahrung etc. zahlst du auch aus eigener Tasche und gehst dabei noch ganz entspannt nebenbei Medizin studieren?? 
> 
> Das nenn ich doch mal nen anstndig bezahlten Nebenjob...so muss das sein!


So ist der Plan.... Sollte aber klappen, hab den idealen Studentenjob - der in der Ausbildungszeit aber auch locker mit MKG konkurrieren kann  :Grinnnss!: 
Miete, Essen, Kleidung sind bei mir etwa 1000 - ziemlich wenig fr Mnchen. Insgesamt werde ich damit, so der Plan, fast keine Steuern zahlen und auerdem keine Verluste bei der Rente haben, das ist mir wichtig. Der Rest ist mir egal. Die Zeit mit dicken Autos hab ich hinter mir - eine gewisse Altersreife hilft auch manchmal.

----------


## Spark

Ich denke bei dieser Ausgangslage wrde ich eines NICHT tun: die Studienfrage von der Rente abhngig machen. Ist Deine Rentenaussicht denn besser wenn Du es so lsst wie es jetzt ist? Also das betrachte mal nur nach allgemeiner Berufsmotivation.

Wenn Du dann Arzt werden solltest, musst Du mit dem Wuchern was Du hast und dabei Prioritten setzen. Den goldenen Weg wird es nicht geben, und Du sanierst Deine Rentenbilanz NICHT durch diesen Beruf (daher sollte sie bei der Wahl auch keine Rolle spielen). Wenn ich es wre, ich wrde zusehen als Assi umsichtig zu leben und das beste draus zu machen, sprich:

- nicht die teuerste Grosstadt
- Vorsicht mit Konsum, teures Auto usw. 
- auf jeden Fall Wohneigentum frs Alter, gut&gnstig ausgewhlt (selber renovieren z.B.), hier kann man als Eigennutzer bisschen was reissen weil man den Posten Wohnen sowieso immer hat. Bei guter Haushaltsfhrung schaffst Du ne ETW in 10-15 Jahren
- mit Anlagen beschftigen (grndlich!), gucken was am meisten Sinn macht, fr manche ist ein solider Fond vielleicht besser als eine private AV. Oder beides, je nachdem wieviel Du monatlich abzwacken willst. 

Wenn Du so irgendwie auf mietfreies Wohnen im Alter und nen Tausender im Monat nebst Erspartem kommst - ist das natrlich zum Wiehern fr die ganzen 28jhrigen OA-Aspiranten, aber auch nicht wenig dafr dass Du es so spt aufbauen musstest. Und viele Menschen stehen sehr viel mieser da. Und wer weiss was ein Arzt a.D. sich noch dazu verdienen kann, vielleicht hast Du Glck.

Einfach mal Realittscheck vornehmen, die goldenen Jahre fr die ganz dicke Rente oder Pension sind halt um. Mach das beste aus dem Rest, dafr musst Du Dich allerdings aktiv mit Geld beschftigen, die sorglos-Schiene mit einzahlen und das Amt macht den Rest ist leider nicht.

----------


## Med79

Finde ich gut, dass Du Dir auch wegen der Rente Gedanken machst.
Ehrlich gesagt wrde ich alle Punkte miteinbeziehen.
Wieviel rzte verdienen ist ja bekannt. Neulich habe ich gelesen, dass
ein Facharzt fr Allgemeinmedizin durchschnittlich ca. 86.000 Euro brutto
im Jahr verdient.
Ich wrde berlegen, ob du dir das Studium und den Beruf zutraust. Falls ja,
wrde ich mal ein paar Bcher anfangen durchzuarbeiten, zB Physik, Chemie,
und MC Aufgaben dazu lsen. Falls du damit klar kommst, wrde ich genau 
berechnen, wieviel du ohne Studium bis 65 verdienen wrdest und wieviel
Geld du mit Studium und Arztberuf verdienen wrdest. Falls da mehr dabei
herauskommt, wrde ich das Studium wahrscheinlich an deiner Stelle schon
machen. Das Problem ist allerdings, dass das Studium schon so nicht einfach ist und fr Altstudenten doppelt hart, da die Gesellschaft in Deutschland zu 
Auenseitern sehr hart sein kann.

----------


## McDbel

> und fr Altstudenten doppelt hart, da die Gesellschaft in Deutschland zu Auenseitern sehr hart sein kann.


Aha...Altstudent=Auenseiter  :Aufgepasst!:    Sehr gewagt! Kannst du das mal bitte nher erlutern?? Bin schon ganz gespannt  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Spark

"Doppelt hart" ist es eher wegen Lerngewohnheiten, Begabungsunterschieden oder finanziellen Rahmenbedingungen. Nicht wegen Alter.

Stimmt schon, man muss damit klar kommen, mit Ende 30 nochmal auf Fahrrad und kleine Bude zu machen. Wer sich innerlich mit A8-Fahrern abgleicht kann sich da schwer tun. 

Was anderes sind die "Schfchen trocken, jetzt Lebenstraum"-Leute, das sind bestimmt keine Aussenseiter wenn sie einen "altersgemssen" Lebensstil weiter halten knnen.

----------


## Loranu

Wenns dir ums Geld geht wrd ichs an deiner Stelle lassen. Willst du es jedoch wegen dem Beruf & Interesse machen wieso nicht. Letzendlich kann es dir aber hier keiner beantworten!

----------


## Plotin

@ Snappy01:

Schei auf deine Rente und studier Medizin. Kommt jetzt bei dir eh nicht mehr drauf an, ob du 7 Jahre normal weiter arbeitest oder studierst.

Ich hab auch keine Altersversorgung im klassischen Sinne, habe aber bald meine erste Millionen voll auf dem Bankkonto, weil ich meine geschftlichen Beziehungen zu Pharmakonzernen immer weiter ausbaue und mich dazu noch in Gutachterttigkeiten engagiere.

Wer im Alter auf eine herkmmliche Rente angewiesen ist, ist doch eh eine arme Sau. Dazu kommt noch, dass selbst diejenigen, die mehr als 30 Jahre lang brav in die gesetzliche Versorgung eingezahlt haben, im Rentenalter dem Risiko ausgesetzt sind, nicht die erworbenen Ansprche auch wirklich ausgezahlt zu bekommen.

----------


## bremer

> "Doppelt hart" ist es eher wegen Lerngewohnheiten, Begabungsunterschieden oder finanziellen Rahmenbedingungen. Nicht wegen Alter.
> 
> Stimmt schon, man muss damit klar kommen, mit Ende 30 nochmal auf Fahrrad und kleine Bude zu machen. Wer sich innerlich mit A8-Fahrern abgleicht kann sich da schwer tun.


Das Alter bedingen Lerngewohnheiten und Aufnahmekapazitt. Es ist kein Geheimnis, dass mit steigendem Alter die fluide Intelligenz abnimmt.
Was das mit Auenseitertum zu tun haben soll, erschliet sich mir aber auch nicht.




> Schei auf deine Rente und studier Medizin.


Ahja. Der Kater kommt ja erst am frhen Morgen.

----------


## Med79

@McDbel: Bin nicht dazu bereit, die Aussage Altstudent= Auenseiter 
zu erlutern oder gar zu verteidigen, da dies in keinster Weise 
meiner Meinung entspricht.
Aber ich komme eben auch ab und zu mit verschiedenen Leuten ins
Gesprch. Viele, wahrscheinlich die meisten haben hohen Respekt vor einem
Medizinstudium, egal in welchem Alter die studierende Person ist.
Aber es gibt eine beachtliche Zahl von Leuten, meist entweder Leute die 
noch nie eine Uni von innen gesehen hat oder eigentlich noch viel fter Leute die irgendwas leichtes studiert haben, die Studierende generell als faule
Scke mit viel Zeit bezeichnen. Wenn man 23 oder 24 ist steckt man das 
locker mit einem Lcheln weg, aber mit ber 30 ist das schon schwieriger
wegzustecken - fr die meisten zumindest.
Aber das sollte bei der Entscheidung natrlich keine Rolle spielen, da das 
Studium nur ein voprbergehender Zustand ist. Bei Medizin aber natrlich lnger als bei bspw. Maschinenbau. Dafr gehren rzte zu den
akademischen Berufen mit dem hchsten Ansehen und wohl auch
hchsten Einkommen.

----------


## McDbel

> @McDbel: Bin nicht dazu bereit, die Aussage Altstudent= Auenseiter zu erlutern oder gar zu verteidigen, da dies in keinster Weise meiner Meinung entspricht. Aber ich komme eben auch ab und zu mit verschiedenen Leuten ins Gesprch. Viele, wahrscheinlich die meisten haben hohen Respekt vor einem Medizinstudium, egal in welchem Alter die studierende Person ist. Aber es gibt eine beachtliche Zahl von Leuten, meist entweder Leute die noch nie eine Uni von innen gesehen hat oder eigentlich noch viel fter Leute die irgendwas leichtes studiert haben, die Studierende generell als faule Scke mit viel Zeit bezeichnen.


Na hauptsache Du weit, was du eigentlich sagen willst  :hmmm...:

----------


## Relaxometrie

Das Interesse des Threaderstellers an der eigenen Fragestellung und am Studium scheint erlahmt zu sein  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Solara

> Aber es gibt eine beachtliche Zahl von Leuten, meist entweder Leute die 
> noch nie eine Uni von innen gesehen hat oder eigentlich noch viel fter Leute die irgendwas leichtes studiert haben, die Studierende generell als faule
> Scke mit viel Zeit bezeichnen. Wenn man 23 oder 24 ist steckt man das 
> locker mit einem Lcheln weg, aber mit ber 30 ist das schon schwieriger
> wegzustecken - fr die meisten zumindest.


Fr ber 30jhrige ist es schwerer wegzustecken, dass nicht-Studenten ihnen vorwerfen, faule Scke mit zu viel Zeit zu sein?!?
Warum sollte das denn so sein?

Wieviele Studenten jenseits der dreissig kennst du denn berhaupt?

----------


## epeline

naja, das mit dem aussenseiter muss ja jetzt nicht so bse gemeint gewesen sein.
dass man aus der masse sticht, ist jetzt ja nicht so verwunderlich, wenn die meisten studienanfnger nun mal deutlich jnger sind. bei medizin mag es nicht so auffallen, weil durch die wartezeitquote viele anfnger lter sind als der durchschnittsabiturient. aber man fllt schon auf, allein weil man reifer ist, andere vorstellungen vom leben hat, sich eine wohnung sucht, die grer ist als ein wohnheimzimmer, evt schon kinder hat, verheiratet ist usw. alles dinge, mit denen sich die meisten 19-jhrigen fr gewhnlich noch nicht auseinander gesetzt haben.

ich hatte in meiner zeit als hiwi mal einen studenten dabei, der war 56 jahre alt und im 4. vorklinischen semester. das wurde da auch von allen seiten bestaunt, ist ja nicht alltglich. 

zum te: ich wrde es wohl nicht mehr machen. allerdings wei ich ja nicht, wie deine lebensplanung so aussieht. aber da ich aus eigener erfahrung wei, dass man irgendwann von den "kleinen brtchen" (wie oben schon: fahrrad und minibude) die nase voll hat. das passt irgendwie in meiner vorstellung fr mich nicht zu einem erwachsenen leben. davon abgesehen htte ich wie relaxo auch bammel, weitere 8 jahre nicht einzuzahlen, wie stellst du dir die finanzielle seite deines studiums vor?

----------


## Thunderstorm

Wieso meinen hier so viele, dass man, wenn man Medizin studiert, nix in die Rentenkasse einzahlen kann?
Ein halbe Stelle lt sich mit dem Studium durchaus vereinen, wenn man flexible Arbeitszeiten hat. Und hier fliet dann auch Geld in die Rente.
Ich habe auch eine halbe Stelle: unter dem Semester arbeite ich eine viertel Stelle (= 40 Stunden pro Monat) und in den Semesterferien eine halbe Stelle + eine viertel Stelle berstunden zustzlich (oder mehr), so dass ich diese berstunden unter dem Semester frei nehmen kann. Dadurch habe ich konstant das Gehalt einer halben Stelle und zahle natrlich auch in die Rente ein.
Zustzlich ist auch noch ein wenig Geld fr die private Vorsorge da.
Also alles kein Ding der Unmglichkeit!
Daher: mach es!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## epeline

> Wieso meinen hier so viele, dass man, wenn man Medizin studiert, nix in die Rentenkasse einzahlen kann?
> Ein halbe Stelle lt sich mit dem Studium durchaus vereinen, wenn man flexible Arbeitszeiten hat. Und hier fliet dann auch Geld in die Rente.
> Ich habe auch eine halbe Stelle: unter dem Semester arbeite ich eine viertel Stelle (= 40 Stunden pro Monat) und in den Semesterferien eine halbe Stelle + eine viertel Stelle berstunden zustzlich (oder mehr), so dass ich diese berstunden unter dem Semester frei nehmen kann. Dadurch habe ich konstant das Gehalt einer halben Stelle und zahle natrlich auch in die Rente ein.
> Zustzlich ist auch noch ein wenig Geld fr die private Vorsorge da.
> Also alles kein Ding der Unmglichkeit!
> Daher: mach es!



nunja, das klingt aber so, als httest du eine fertige berufsausbildung, was der te wohl nicht vorweisen kann, wie es sich anhrt.
da ist es schon schwieriger, ausreichend neben dem studium zu verdienen.
und erwrde ansonsten eben erst mit mitte 40 berhaupt anfangen, irgendwas einzuzahlen. das ist schon heikel!

----------


## Med79

weltfremd wie ich bin, habe ich mir ehrlich gesagt ber die Rente noch 
keine Gedaneken gemacht. Gleichzeitig habe ich sehr hohe Ansprche.
Ich mchte als Rentner, wahrscheinlich mit 68, mindestens 2000 Euro netto
erhalten. 1000 Euro sind mir eigentlich zu wenig. 
Wieviel msste man dann in die private Vorsorge bzw. in das Versorgungswerk
einzahlen, wenn man erst mit 37 beginnt als Assistenzarzt zu arbeiten?
Kann man auch schon als Student sinnvoll fr das Alter vorsorgen?
Wieviel msste man dann monatlich einzahlen, damit das sinnvoll ist?

----------


## Herzkasperl

> weltfremd wie ich bin, habe ich mir ehrlich gesagt ber die Rente noch 
> keine Gedaneken gemacht. Gleichzeitig habe ich sehr hohe Ansprche.
> Ich mchte als Rentner, wahrscheinlich mit 68, mindestens 2000 Euro netto
> erhalten. 1000 Euro sind mir eigentlich zu wenig. 
> Wieviel msste man dann in die private Vorsorge bzw. in das Versorgungswerk
> einzahlen, wenn man erst mit 37 beginnt als Assistenzarzt zu arbeiten?
> Kann man auch schon als Student sinnvoll fr das Alter vorsorgen?
> Wieviel msste man dann monatlich einzahlen, damit das sinnvoll ist?


Den Hchstsatz, dann klappt das noch. Musst halt als Assistenzarzt vielleicht schon freiwillige Mehrzahlungen leisten, spter mit ein paar JAhren berufserfahrung/Facharzt zahlst Du dann eh den Hchstsatz.

----------


## mattruff

also, unabhngig von der Frage des Threadstellers finde ich es schon kurios, wieviel Geld einige hier ausgeben, um in ferner Zukunft soundsoviel Geld zu bekommen...

Wahrscheinlich bin ich auch weltfremd, aber was ist denn wenn man mit 50 tot umfllt und immer nur brav eingezahlt hat und sich sonst nix gegnnt? 
Schwierig. Ich meine, ich zahl die vorgeschriebene Abgabe ans Versorgungswerk und hab ne ganz kleine private Versicherung. 

Aber irgendwie find ichs echt immer kriminell wieviel man in Deutschland ( oder vielleicht auch sonst in der westlichen Welt?) so bereit ist in irgendwelche Versicherungen zu stecken. Zumal diese ganzen Finanzexperten und Berater ja immer nur von Provisionen leben, da habe ich oft schon den Eindruck gehabt ber den Tisch gezogen werden zu wollen. 

Mit Familie ist bei mir am Ende des Monats sowieso nie was brig um noch groe Ersparnisse anzuhufen... :Traurig: 
LG Katharina

----------


## vpl97

Hallo,

ich habe auch mein Studium mit 38 (wieder) aufgenommen...da, ich hchstwahrscheinlich in Zukunft (, also nach meinem FA,) im Ausland arbeiten und leben werde schaue ich mich bis dahin um, wo man am besten verdient und sichere mich auch privat ab (z.B. Immobilien, etc.). Letztendlich ist Jeder "seines eigenen Glcks Schmied", sagt man nicht ohne Grund!  :Top: 


Gru, vpl97

----------


## McDbel

> Letztendlich ist Jeder "seines eigenen Glcks Schmied"



Wenn mal alles so einfach wre, wie diesen Spruch hier ber die Lippen zu bringen... :hmmm...:   ::-oopss:

----------


## nightingale

Das mit dem Arbeitsbeginn > 38 Jahre ist ja nun eine unumstliche Tatsache, aber nicht der Rentenbeginn mit 67!

Soll heien, Du kannst das ja alles noch nachholen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Latomba

> Wenn Du mit 46 anfngst einzuzahlen, kommst Du mit FA-Gehalt vermutlich auf deutlich unter 1000.-€ Rentenanspruch bis 67.


Wow. Super. So eine Rente htte ich auch gerne.  :Meine Meinung: 
Jetzt mal ehrlich, Leute. Die Zeiten, in denen man sich in einem "braven Angestelltenverhltnis" eine gute Rente erwirtschaften konnte sind vorbei. Ich kenne mehrere Leute, deren Vollzeitjob nicht mehr als 1000 Euro netto einbringt, und das trotz 40-Stundenwoche, berstunden, Wochenendarbeit & co.
Viele dieser Leute werden im Alter bettelarm sein  :Traurig: , weil ihre Rentenansprche so bei 300 Euro pro Monat liegen drften.
Und DIE werden Euch rzte beneiden.  :Top: 
Please don't get me wrong: der Arztberuf ist hart und eine hohe Vergtung dadurch mehr als gerechtfertigt. Und die hohe Vergtung des Arztberufes hat eben den Vorteil, dass man privat vorsorgen kann.
Ein armer Schlucker mit einem Nettogehalt von 900 Euro monatlich kann das nicht. Ihm oder ihr bleibt nichts als die staatliche Rente.
Dagegen knnt Ihr rzte vom ersten Tag Eurer Assistenzarztzeit an in eine private Rentenkasse einzahlen, und Euch auf diese Weise eine schne Zusatzrente erwirtschaften. Eine Immobilie bringt bei alledem eine zustzliche Absicherung (ein 2-Zimmer Apartment frs Alter gengt da ja).
Klar, wenn man mit Ende 40 im Arztberuf startet ist das nicht mehr soviel mit der Privatrente wie mit Ende 20; doch (sagen wir mal) 900 Euro staatliche Rente plus private Altersvorsorge plus Immobilie sollten reichen um zu berleben (und den armen ehemaligen (zahlreichen!) "Brosklaven" mit mies bezahlten 1-Jahresvertrgen mal die eine oder andere Brotkruste zukommen zu lassen  :hmmm...: )
@lieber TE, wenn es schon immer Dein Traum war Arzt zu werden, dann wage diesen Schritt.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## SineNomine

Zum einen sollte man nicht nur auf die Rente blicken, ich stand auch vor einem - wenngleich nicht dermaen extremen - Punkt, an dem ich mich das gefragt habe. Man lebt nicht nur in der Rente, sondern auch schon davor (wer mit 67 noch nicht mit dem Leben angefangen hat, der hat ganz andere Probleme als Rentenkassen). Wenn ich mich mit Staatsfinanzen und anderem Auseinandersetze, fragt es sich ohnehin, wie viel Bedeutung man der klassischen Rente, gesetzlich oder privat, beimessen kann. Bleibt abzuwarten.

Zumal, wge Deine Alternativen ab, wie zufrieden bist Du mit einem anderen Job, was kann er Dir im Vergleich finanziell und emotional bieten. Wenn Du jetzt nur vor einem mglichen Aushilfsjob stehst, den Du ohnehin wahrscheinlich irgendwann wieder los wirst... da fhrst Du auch nicht besser mit. Und bedenke, ein nicht unerheblicher Prozentsatz, insbesondere unter den mnnlichen Mitbrgern erlebt entweder das Rentenalter gar nicht oder hat zeitlich nur wenig davon.

Letztlich gibt es fr den ein oder anderen unter uns keine Optimalmglichkeit mit Rente und Co. - dann mu man eben das beste draus machen, und das nicht nur finanziell. In dem Sinne, alles gute!

----------


## Herzkasperl

> Hi,
> 
> 
> Ich habe das Studium mit 35 begonnen, vorher ganz ordentlich eingezahlt und tue das mit Halbtagsstelle immer noch. Und natrlich private Vorsorge.
> 
> 
> Alles Gute!


Wollte das aus aktuellem Anlass nochmal aufgreifen: Bin jetzt durch die ersten zwei Semster ohne Blessuren durch und schaffe es auch, halb zu arbeiten - wobei ich nach wie vor den Hchstsatz in mein berufstndiges Versorgungswerk einzahle. Was auch vllig ausreichen wrde, die (kleinen) privaten Versicherungen daneben kann man sich mE schenken, wenn man ordentlich einzahlt und sich ne Wohnung kauft - was soll einem da noch passieren. Und lasst Euch blo nix einreden von wegen man braucht unbedingt noch ne private BU und was wei ich alles. Das Geld geht zu einem groen Teil in den Vertreib der Produkte. Genau der Vertrieb, der Euch sagt, dass es ach so wichtig ist, privat noch vorzusorgen.

----------

